# would any dev be cooking miui jb ?



## rrohanjs

would any dev be cooking miui jb ?

the new jb miui rom looks amazing, hopeing somebody would cook it for nexus s

hoping for positive replies


----------



## mil0ck

rrohanjs said:


> would any dev be cooking miui jb ?
> 
> the new jb miui rom looks amazing, hopeing somebody would cook it for nexus s
> 
> hoping for positive replies


http://miuiandroid.com/community/threads/miui-rom-2-8-17-ics-jellybean.17608/

They have a JB-MIUI ROM for the Nexus S ^^.


----------



## rrohanjs

yea i know, thats why asked if a custom one with tweaks and stuff would be made by any dev


----------



## Athhar

Wow... its a great idea.

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Athhar

I am trying to build one...

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------

